# Patch Cables



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Hey guys, I was thinking of buying bulk cable and pancake jacks to make a bunch of 6" pedal cables and 1 24" pedal cable. But after checking the prices on the pancake jacks at Digikey and mouser, it isn;t economical. 12 jacks will cost me about 6 bucks each plus shipping. I found a seller on ebay who is in London (maybe he is even a seller on here) and he has 6 mogami patch cables with pancakes for 55 CDN which is cheaper than buying the jacks online. Can anyone find a better deal than that? I would also need a 24" cable to get from left hand row one to right hand row two.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2015)

GLS Pancake Jacks from Orange County Speaker Repair...
20 pack $34.99 usd
50 pack $79.99 usd

Other quantities and styles available. The GLS have the soldering tabs for both wires.
George L cable is the lowest capacitance cable I could find. Add some Princess Auto tube shrink for strain relief and your
good to go!

http://www.speakerrepair.com/page/category/gls-connectors-jacks.html


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

http://www.guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/pedal-board-clearout.75223/#post-665875

This might be of interest to you. 

No affiliation with the seller.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

He wont break it up so looks like ebay it is.


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 6, 2009)

I am planning to make some patch cables, too. Just wondering if the Mogami 2319 is good? The 2319 is about a third cheaper than the 2524.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Boogieman said:


> I am planning to make some patch cables, too. Just wondering if the Mogami 2319 is good? The 2319 is about a third cheaper than the 2524.


Here are the specs for both. The 2319 just seems smaller in all aspects. 
For short lengths and where is will not undergo strain or abuse (like a pedal board), I would think it would be fine. Others with actual experience in using it will hopefully comment.


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks Dave, for the specs. Seeing that the 2319 has higher capacitance, I would go for the 2524 instead.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Boogieman said:


> Thanks Dave, for the specs. Seeing that the 2319 has higher capacitance, I would go for the 2524 instead.


I'm not sure that you need to worry too much about slightly higher capacitance with such short lengths of cable (i.e., 6 inch patch cables).

Where will you get the Mogami 2524 from? 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 6, 2009)

Well, for the pedals, I may plug and unplug the cables as I change pedals often. Then, there are the rackmouted gear. I have about 15 pieces of them, patching them will require cables longer than 6" between one piece's output jack to another's input jack. Some of them actually have the input in the front panel (WTH). To be on the safe side, I might as well go for the 2524. If I have enough left after I finished, heck, I can use a nice cable for guitar or bass. 

Since a lot of the cables I plan to make are for the rackmounted gear, straight plugs from either Switchcraft or Neutrik will do. If I can't find a good price for the GLS pancakes for the pedals, then I will go for the Switchcraft 226. The 2524 is thicker than the 2319. It could be a tight fit (with heat shrink) using a Switchcraft pancake.

As to sourcing the cable, I don't know. I am not going to start working in the garage until the winter is over, so right now I am just planning ahead (building a rack cabinet, etc.). If anything, I would much rather buy in Canada. I probably will try locally first to see if the shops here have a good price on them. I will re-read your post from last year again. If I could find a better price locally, I will PM you.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Boogieman said:


> If I could find a better price locally, I will PM you.


Thanks for the detailed post and for the offer to PM me if you find a supplier with a good price locally.
Please consider keeping us updated (through this thread ...hopefully knight_yyz will be OK with that) with your findings and progress in general.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

I have several feet of 40 channel multi-core cable (Digiflex) that is individual jacketed and works well for rack or board. Can cut off a few feet and send out to anyone who wants to pay postage. PM me, please, if interested.

Here is a pic of the splayed cable taken during a recent install.


----------

